# Stories where EVERYONE gains



## drhouse22 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm looking for some stories where a large number of people put on weight through out it. I've already seen Dueling Emblems in the Library and I've loved everything that Jake(JMJ) has done, but I'm wondering if there is anything else of interest out there


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 14, 2012)

I remember there being a story where an alien practical joker, on April Fools Day, made every human female on the planet super obese. This had radical implications in the workings of our society. Years later on another April Fools Day, a survey ship crewed by obese amazons discovers Earth and are in tent on interference. In their society, weight was a sign of high status. 


But I can't remember the title.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 17, 2012)

That's R.B. Lawrence's "The Blimping of Earth"(here) which originally appeared in the glory days of _BUF_ back when Bob and yours truly were just about the only two actively writing fanta-sizers out there . . .


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 19, 2012)

Wilson Barbers said:


> That's R.B. Lawrence's "The Blimping of Earth"(here) which originally appeared in the glory days of _BUF_ back when Bob and yours truly were just about the only two actively writing fanta-sizers out there . . .



Thanks.


----------

